# My litter *picheavy*



## bexinthecity (Jan 23, 2010)

Just had an accidental litter of about 10 - They are adorable and a week old.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are adorable and what a lovely surprise!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely markings on the way-too-cute for words little darlings. the cinnamon one in the first few pix is very nice.


----------



## bexinthecity (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone  I love the markings but unfortunately the most marked ones are male and I can only keep some females


----------

